# My Latest Creation... 2010 Ford F-250 Crew Cab FX4



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Guys,
Its been a busy summer and I'm hoping for a busy winter. This ismy latest truack that I picked up in March. Hasn't seen snow yet but, it will! The truck was Blue and Chrome and I removed most of the chrome and had everything painted blue. This is a list of What I've Done to it so far:
-Ansani Design Custom Front Bumper w/Rally 800 Lites (HID)
-Street Scene Grille Insert w/ (HID Lites)
-Custom Painted Blue Grille, Bug Deflector, Rain Guards, Mirrors.
-Tinted Windows
-HID Head Lights and Fog Lights
-Smoked LED Cab Marker Lites
-Smoked LED Tail Lights
-Smoked Escalade 3rd Brake Light
-Jack Rabbit Bed Cover
-Custom Painted 22" XD Rims with Nitto Terra Grappler Tires
-Custom Painted Rear Bumper
-Smoked RECON Under Tailgate Brake/Turn Light
-JVC Navigation Radio/DVD Player
-Alarm
-Lo-Jack
-9'2" BOSS Poly VXT (Can't wait to use it!)

Let Me know what you think?


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

A Few More...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Some More...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

More Pics...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Almost Done...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

The Last Three...


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

OMG your gonna plow with that? I would never let that see rain, let alone snow. DAM NICE!!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Woah nice truck!

As a plow truck to make $$$? That thing would be garaged in the winter if I had something like that!


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Way to nice to plow with. End of story.

On the other hand ill trade you mine. you wont have to worry about yours, it will be safe in my garage.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

No doubt your going to be plowing in style. She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i'd destroy that truck plowing snow.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

one word.......... BADASS!!!, and of course i had to notice the led bar up top in the inside, well atleast it looks like it


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

i want to see it at night with the lights on....they gotta be bright!


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

How do I get a grille and bumper like that is all I want to know.

Where they fabbed or purchased? Either way I want em for my 2010. 

Gotta give up the details on those 2 items brother.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

i would not dream of plowing with that truck !!! have fun in the snow with those wide tires :realmad:


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Props to you for actually using the truck instead of parking it. Looks too nice to plow with to me as well


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

love the truck, the lights are bad ass but plowing with that would be outta the question


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Definetly a very cool light set up you have there


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet truck!!! No F'n way i'd let that truck even see snow, let alone push it. One of the nicest Fords i have ever seen.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;1071406 said:


> Sweet truck!!! No F'n way i'd let that truck even see snow, let alone push it. One of the nicest Fords i have ever seen.


Ditto!

I'd be worried about just parking near someone with that truck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Gorgeous truck. I love the color. I'd like to see it at night too.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

oman1999;1071350 said:


> How do I get a grille and bumper like that is all I want to know.
> 
> Where they fabbed or purchased? Either way I want em for my 2010.
> 
> Gotta give up the details on those 2 items brother.


First of all, Thanks to everyone for the compliments. I really appreciate them. This truck will be kind of a back-up truck. I will only use it when I need it! Also, I will never plow with those rims/tires. I put the OEM Factory rims/tires back on all of my trucks for the winter. I got the bumper from: www.ansanidesigns.com. The Grille insert came from: http://www.stylintrucks.com/part.as...5|148=Grilles&partfamilyid=1899&partid=557285. Call them for the correct fit as they have many variations of this grille insert. ***ALSO THIS IS ONLY AN INSERT FOR THE CENTER... YOU HAVE TO CUT OUT THE CENTER OF A REGULAR SUPERDUTY GRILLE***


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jomama45;1071408 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I'd be worried about just parking near someone with that truck.


I'd be worried about parking ANY truck next to Jim......


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

They need to make a bumper like that for a 1999-2004 Super Duty.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

What part of Chicago you in? I'd love to see it in person!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Great Looking truck.

Good Luck with it.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Cutting Edge Kid;1071501 said:


> First of all, Thanks to everyone for the compliments. I really appreciate them. This truck will be kind of a back-up truck. I will only use it when I need it! Also, I will never plow with those rims/tires. I put the OEM Factory rims/tires back on all of my trucks for the winter. I got the bumper from: www.ansanidesigns.com. The Grille insert came from: http://www.stylintrucks.com/part.as...5|148=Grilles&partfamilyid=1899&partid=557285. Call them for the correct fit as they have many variations of this grille insert. ***ALSO THIS IS ONLY AN INSERT FOR THE CENTER... YOU HAVE TO CUT OUT THE CENTER OF A REGULAR SUPERDUTY GRILLE***


so what kinda warnin lights you got for the beast ... i see interior visor lights from whelen anything else ... LOL


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Very sick. Love the bumper. But this is plowsite...lets see a pic of it with the plow on


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

That doesn't look like a diesel to me. In spite of that it's still good lookin. If you are open to suggestions, take off the Fx4 sticker!


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

if you dont mind can you post some pics of inside


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats a nice looking ford you should custome paint the plow too! you could drive around playing that song "I'm Blue" by smashmouth lol


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

deere615;1071646 said:


> Thats a nice looking ford you should custome paint the plow too! you could drive around playing that song "I'm Blue" by smashmouth lol


I think you mean Eiffel 65....not smashmouth


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

OMG im drooling....looks great!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

groundbreakers;1071608 said:


> so what kinda warnin lights you got for the beast ... i see interior visor lights from whelen anything else ... LOL


Thanks for the compliments again...
I am going to light it up in the next two weeks. My day to day job is pretty demanding and hasn't given me much of a break lately. The truck will look like the Black & Gray ones...
-Strobes in the Head, signal, & Tail lights.
-LED's on the Bumper, in the Grille, On the F250 Fender Badge, on the Step Bars, in the Rear wheel well, on the Trailer hitch, and in the Rear window. When I'm done, I will take pics and post a video... I got a better video camera. My last one really sucked!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

06HD BOSS;1071621 said:


> Very sick. Love the bumper. But this is plowsite...lets see a pic of it with the plow on


Very Good Point and I will be mounting the plows very soon to get them conditioned for the season... I will post them as soon as I mount the Plow!:salute:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

JDiepstra;1071628 said:


> That doesn't look like a diesel to me. In spite of that it's still good lookin. If you are open to suggestions, take off the Fx4 sticker!


You bring up a very good suggestion and I had not gotten around to do it yet. Although, i came up with the idea last week of painting the calipers red and thinking that the red will match the FX4 stickers. What do u think? Honestly?:salute:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

joey7599;1071640 said:


> if you dont mind can you post some pics of inside


Will do in a few days.. Thanks!:salute:


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Interesting spot for the lisence plate. Will you be able to attach the plow with it on there?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Cutting Edge Kid;1071840 said:


> You bring up a very good suggestion and I had not gotten around to do it yet. Although, i came up with the idea last week of painting the calipers red and thinking that the red will match the FX4 stickers. What do u think? Honestly?:salute:


I don't know man. I really like the clean look you have going on.... Painting the calipers will probably look good, or it could screw it up completely. I think matching them to the sticker will take away from the whole "clean" look you have going on. I'm sorry if you already answered this question but did you do all that work yourself, or most of it, or? Whoever did it did a great job.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1071797 said:


> I think you mean Eiffel 65....not smashmouth


whoops your right


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

props to you for taking some money out, and painting chrome solid colour.
the truck looks awesome! awesome how you stuck the harley lights, led tails and HID's to finish it off, BUT (no pun at all intended) are the bumper lights gonna be worth the amount of money they cost you once you throw on a plow? 
How about the plow, i have yet to see it done before but, color match plows! i think that would look BOSS! haha (just the blade obviously)


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

VERY NICE plow truck 
Im a fan of those! 
my buddy plows with a kodiak supped up kinda like that! it makes plowing fun especially when u pull up to fill the tank up and the guy next door is droolin while lookin at ur truck! 
Are you gonna use the plow lights???
i know some guys hate them there for put some on their truck instead....


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

more info about the 3rd brake light is that a custom piece or a bolt on kit it looks like the is a small lip or wing on the top


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

if i am not mistaken the escalade 3rd brakelight is from Recon.

im sure he found it here: http://www.gorecon.com/products.php?p_cat=48


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice truck. I'd call you to plow my driveway just to check it out in person.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome truck man, I love how the mirrors look custom painted. You should definetly be proud drivin that thing around.


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Damn, thats a very nice truck. I love that bumper. My 250 is the same color and I had the same idea to make everything body color or black. My last truck, an 04 F-150 was blue and I had it all done up in black and blue and loved it.

But anymore, I'm just happy my trucks run and that I'm making money. I have a warehouse full of half finished cars I don't have time for.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Nice truck !!! 
Like many others have said also, i wouldn't plow with it either. lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats to nice of a rig to be plowing with, but i would use it to make money to if i bought it. where you at in chicago i would love to check it out some time on the weekend. also are all your truck modded out like that or just your daily?


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Getting ready for the winter*

Getting the trucks ready for the winter. Haven't removed the summer tires because I had no pictures of any of the trucks with them on. They will be coming off this weekend and the spreaders are all primed up and ready to go... Good luck this winter guys...:waving:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Getting ready for the winter*

And a Few More...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Getting ready for the winter*

And a Couple more....


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Getting ready for the winter*

The last ones... Have a good Winter guys:salute:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I said it before and I'll say it again, those are BEAUTIFUL!:waving:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

All the trucks look awesome! The blue one is beautiful. Having said that, the low profile tires look bad IMO. The rims are great, love how they are color matched, but those tires look to small for that big truck.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i noticed on the black truck in the very last picture you got it at joe cotton, i live 2 seconds from there but did you geet all three there?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Trucks look awesome. I have to say the black one is my favorite. What motors are in them?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

NO way in hell would I plow with that! What motor do you have?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Sweet trucks they look real good. Screw the "too nice to plow with". At least your plowing in style and makes the fleet look good. Im sure you keep those babies garaged living in the city. I couldnt imagine leaving them outside


----------



## akblacklab (Mar 15, 2010)

You need a V-LEDS backup LED license plate frame. Chrome would look nice.
It has CREE LEDs in it,turns on when you are backing up.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Pushin 2 Please;1126675 said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again, those are BEAUTIFUL!:waving:


Thanks alot and Happy Thanksgiving!:waving:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

WIPensFan;1126705 said:


> All the trucks look awesome! The blue one is beautiful. Having said that, the low profile tires look bad IMO. The rims are great, love how they are color matched, but those tires look to small for that big truck.


I couldn't agree with you more. However at the time of purchase, Nitto Terra Grapplers did not come any bigger in 22"s. I think about that quite often but, after having so much invested in the truck, I took those and dealt with it. However, next summer, i will check again to see if they are making them bigger.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

the new boss 92;1126716 said:


> i noticed on the black truck in the very last picture you got it at joe cotton, i live 2 seconds from there but did you geet all three there?


Thanks for the compliment. Yes, I did get all 3 of them from Joe Cotton Ford. They gave me great deals on them and if u need a referral, let me know! I know his son and the G.M. pretty well. They also get a kick out of the trucks because they didn't look like this when I bought them. You have a good eye because I always take dealers advertisements off intermediately after purchasing a vehicle but, left the license plate brackets on because they were good to me over there... Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Pinky Demon;1126750 said:


> NO way in hell would I plow with that! What motor do you have?


Thanks, They all have 5.4L Triton V8's. I didn't need diesels. These trucks relax and get pampered in the off-season. They only become work trucks in the winter. They pay for themselves. I haven't paid a car note in 9 years. I have just enjoyed giving them all different personalities. I even still pamper the 2004! It only has 22,000 miles... :salute:


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey man, don't listen to any of this "I wouldn't plow with that" crap. Your trucks are gorgeous, but they are just that.... Trucks. The best way to pay for mods is to have the trucks pay their own way. I can't stand seeing big tough trucks that guys are afraid to get a little dirty.

I also like the big fords, I plow/salt with 05/08 Ford Lariat Duallys with tuned diesels (500+HP), mild lifts and aggressive tires. There's a mod'd chev diesel 3/4 in there too, but the fords are nicer. As long as they are cleaned after each outing and properly maintained, snow is not a big deal to them. The more weight and power a truck has, the less it has to work to push the white stuff. 

Keep up the good work sir and be good to those trucks this season!

Grant


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

DAM ... did you buy stock options at Whelen or get a hellava deal on TIR3's when you buy 2 dozen or more .. LOL nice setup good luck this year


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

wow...nice new fleet lol


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

R.G.PEEL;1127117 said:


> Hey man, don't listen to any of this "I wouldn't plow with that" crap. Your trucks are gorgeous, but they are just that.... Trucks. The best way to pay for mods is to have the trucks pay their own way. I can't stand seeing big tough trucks that guys are afraid to get a little dirty.
> 
> I also like the big fords, I plow/salt with 05/08 Ford Lariat Duallys with tuned diesels (500+HP), mild lifts and aggressive tires. There's a mod'd chev diesel 3/4 in there too, but the fords are nicer. As long as they are cleaned after each outing and properly maintained, snow is not a big deal to them. The more weight and power a truck has, the less it has to work to push the white stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the compliment. You and I share the same mentality. I only have the money to come up with the mods & ideas by making these trucks work. As I'm sure that we all agree, each truck at some point was Brand New. I just do my best to take care of them and get creative to give each one its own personality. I believe we are all creative in our own way, I will admit that I have a "light addiction". If you think these are bright... you should see my squad car...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

groundbreakers;1127195 said:


> DAM ... did you buy stock options at Whelen or get a hellava deal on TIR3's when you buy 2 dozen or more .. LOL nice setup good luck this year


You have a very good eye sir! As you see, I'm loyal to Whelen as I believe that they have a superior product in Emergency Warning Equipment. I do have lights from other major brands but, mostly Whelen. I actually do majority of my shopping on Ebay. From time to time people will list led's for really cheap. Over the summer, I bought 20 Amber TIR3's for $500, 10 red for $250, 10 Blue for $250, and 10 TIR4's for $350. I just got 6 TIR6's for $150. I haven't even used all of these. I just keep them stocked for my next idea! Look at Ebay everyday, You will be amazed at what you will find!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

SDP Hauling;1127229 said:


> wow...nice new fleet lol


Thanks alot, Good Luck this season!:salute:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice lookin' Rigs. Those are my favorite crew cab made


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

IMO, a little "style" overkill on all levels, especially the LEDs. The blue wheels are tacky..... but congrats on nice trucks, for sure! I definitely prefer the black one.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

PerfectEarth;1127500 said:


> IMO, a little "style" overkill on all levels, especially the LEDs. The blue wheels are tacky..... but congrats on nice trucks, for sure! I definitely prefer the black one.


You've made history. You are the first person who admitted to me that they didn't like the Blue Truck.... :laughing: Despite that, enjoy the season.


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

Cutting Edge Kid;1127543 said:


> You've made history. You are the first person who admitted to me that they didn't like the Blue Truck.... :laughing: Despite that, enjoy the season.


Hahaha! hey, it's a nice truck, no doubt. I'm just being honest with my opinion. 

I think it's just the wheels...


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

Definitely really nice trucks, I prefer the black one as well, but that's just my style.
But aren't all three trucks basically the same truck? Why not change it up a bit, add a F350 Diesel or a dually or something.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay sooooooooo what do you do besides plow snow????? Doctor, pro football player, welfare perhaps. Just kidding man. That is the baddest lookin fleet I have EVER seen and whatever your doing to pay for those babbies just keep on doin it!!!!!!!!! By the way everyone is complimenting the blue blue blue but that black truck is 1 bad a$$ mother.....


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

i don't post much, but i felt the need to chime in here....
WOW... just WOW.
that's all.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

BMB Plowing;1127580 said:


> Definitely really nice trucks, I prefer the black one as well, but that's just my style.
> But aren't all three trucks basically the same truck? Why not change it up a bit, add a F350 Diesel or a dually or something.


Thanks for the compliments. You're right, They are the same truck. Lined up in order is the Blue (2010), Grey (2009), & Black (2008). They are the same but, each truck had a few more options with the age. Also, If I need parts, They are the same for each one, which makes it easy. Didn't really need all crew cabs but, after getting the first one, I couldn't pass up the space inside. Blue is my favorite color and they could never find one for me so, We order the 2010 in Blue with everything I wanted. (Actually its the 1st Vehicle that I ever ordered) Didn't get a F350 because they didnt have any and the only difference are the springs. Didn't need a dually, although they are nice. Thanks & Have a great Season:waving:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

snowcrazy;1127773 said:


> Okay sooooooooo what do you do besides plow snow????? Doctor, pro football player, welfare perhaps. Just kidding man. That is the baddest lookin fleet I have EVER seen and whatever your doing to pay for those babbies just keep on doin it!!!!!!!!! By the way everyone is complimenting the blue blue blue but that black truck is 1 bad a$$ mother.....


Nope, I'm actually a cop who grew up around his grandfather who had Tow Trucks and Snow Plows since I was a kid. I grew around them and have loved them ever since. Needless to say that's where I developed my love for lights as well. Anyway, I even towed and plowed while I was in college. Not your average college kids job but, I had fun! Anyway, graduated became a cop in 2000 and bought my 1st plow truck in 2002. It was a 2002 GMC Sierra Z71 Ext. Cab. Even back then when I first joined the board, everyone told me how a half ton was too small for everyday plowing. I kept that truck until I traded in for the Blue Truck in March 2010. With the education learned here and practical application, I bought my 2004 F250 and have bought 3/4 tons ever since. My '02 Z71 started it all and I bought several used trucks since then but, New and a warranty works best for me. I hate the feeling of a truck breaking down in the middle of storm. As we all know, That SUCKS! From that point forward, I have learned from my mistakes and made adjustments as needed. I'm truly blessed to have the equipment that I have but, I remember starting out in '02 and only being able to afford a walk behind salt spreader. I constantly re-invested my $$$ into my business and I guess it has paid off. I have had the itch to buy a Tow Truck or even throw a minute-man wheel lift on my '04 F250 but, I can't justify the expense right now but, I want a tow truck really bad... Anyway thats me in a nut shell... Have a Great Season :waving:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

dapucker1;1127792 said:


> i don't post much, but i felt the need to chime in here....
> WOW... just WOW.
> that's all.


Thanks, You're the best!:waving:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you work for Tru-Green out of Bridgeview? I think I've seen that blue one before.:waving:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Pushin 2 Please;1127866 said:


> Do you work for Tru-Green out of Bridgeview? I think I've seen that blue one before.:waving:


I Work and live in Chicago and am in business for myself. The trucks are my daily drivers so, you might have seen me somewhere....:waving:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Cutting Edge Kid;1127873 said:


> I Work and live in Chicago and am in business for myself. The trucks are my daily drivers so, you might have seen me somewhere....:waving:


Hard to miss them!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am not a ford guy and I wasn't even going to click on this thread, but all the replies got me curious. You have done a very nice job customizing your trucks. Very clean looking. Well as clean looking as a ford can get


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

mossman381;1127884 said:


> I am not a ford guy and I wasn't even going to click on this thread, but all the replies got me curious. You have done a very nice job customizing your trucks. Very clean looking. Well as clean looking as a ford can get


Im on vacation and was looking thru the site and just came across ur truck. First of all, I really like your truck and the color. I'm so impressed that you painted the Big Chrome Front Bumper. If I were to get another Chevy, I would do the exact same thing. The Custom Back Rack is hot as well! I went to college in Ripon, WI, I towed all over the state of Wisconsin, where is Warren? Thanks and Have a Great Season!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

You know your license plate comes back to Tru-Green out of Bridgeview, IL right? So if you don't own tru-green, whos truck is it?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Cutting Edge Kid;1127898 said:


> Im on vacation and was looking thru the site and just came across ur truck. First of all, I really like your truck and the color. I'm so impressed that you painted the Big Chrome Front Bumper. If I were to get another Chevy, I would do the exact same thing. The Custom Back Rack is hot as well! I went to college in Ripon, WI, I towed all over the state of Wisconsin, where is Warren? Thanks and Have a Great Season!


Thanks Kid. The rack was fun to build. My truck is still not done. I have a few things I want to do. Warrens is about 45 min east of LaCrosse and 15 min north of Tomah. Very small town. We have the Cranfest every year. Likewise on your season.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

SullivanSeptic;1127955 said:


> You know your license plate comes back to Tru-Green out of Bridgeview, IL right? So if you don't own tru-green, whos truck is it?


Didn't realize that people ran plates on here. Maybe I will try plowsite when the computer in my squad car goes down in the future. If the plate comes back to them, I wish that would pick up the monthly payment for me...lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Cutting Edge Kid;1127965 said:


> Didn't realize that people ran plates on here. Maybe I will try plowsite when the computer in my squad car goes down in the future. If the plate comes back to them, I wish that would pick up the monthly payment for me...lol


didn't run it on here. Not trying to piss you off. Just that the plates where issues to true green. Was wondering if that was you. I guess they are expired too, so that may be the difference. Nice truck anyway. Too nice to plow with


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

does it really matter that much who owns it/them? why the hell would you run someone's plate and publicly announce it? that is a true jackass move.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah im not sure why you would care that much to run someone elses plates! Maybe he didnt want his company name on this site if he wanted to announce it he would have said so


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

man you look like the boss hogg outlaws plowing great trucks man


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to agree all 3 are real nice trucks. Also I'm not too fond of the blue wheels either. But man I love that black truck!!!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I think u should ad another 6 or 7 lights up front .


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

nice trucks, I would agree you need to put taller tires n the blue one or drop back to 20's with 35's just to make the tires look better


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

any pics of the 04 by the way or is it just a stock truck?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is one AWESOME looking Ford Pick up, Nice job, Very very nice!! Beautiful color


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

fordboy;1128886 said:


> any pics of the 04 by the way or is it just a stock truck?


I have some older pics on here. I will take some current pics tomorrow. Its an XL but, I did my best to improve the look of it. It is White and Chrome. It also has a ton of lights but, It has 1st generation LED's because thats what was available back then. I just added an arrow stick, LED's on the tailgate and some in the rear wheel well. I will post them tomorrow for you. Thanks for the inquiry!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

ken643;1128958 said:


> That is one AWESOME looking Ford Pick up, Nice job, Very very nice!! Beautiful color


Thank You very much! Its kinda funny planning stuff out in your head and then turning your dream into a reality. Thanks again!


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Why do you have the one chevy?


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

chs1993;1128983 said:


> Why do you have the one chevy?


Its a great back-up. This truck is oldr and you guys would laugh becuase it doesn't look like a truckof mine. It has a mini-lightbar and a dsah light. It's old but, get's the job done when I need it to. My 1st truck was a '02 GMC. I'm one of the few people on here who like GM's and Fords. In my experince, My Ford'st can handle plowing better. They have much stronger front end's. I have 5 BOSS plows and I can interchange them all without worrying about whether the front end can handle the weight. I wouldn't hesitate getting another Chevy/GMC but, not for plowing. I dont like having to add leveling kits and beefing up the fron end to handle plowing. Being that I'm a cop, I dont like having to modify my weapons to effectively utilize them either. I currently carry a Springfield XD .45 but, I am also still loyal to my Sig Sauers and my Glocks. I guess I'm kinda different like that!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Cutting Edge Kid;1128976 said:


> I have some older pics on here. I will take some current pics tomorrow. Its an XL but, I did my best to improve the look of it. It is White and Chrome. It also has a ton of lights but, It has 1st generation LED's because thats what was available back then. I just added an arrow stick, LED's on the tailgate and some in the rear wheel well. I will post them tomorrow for you. Thanks for the inquiry!


This is the 2004 F250. I believe that Fordboy inquired so, here it is. It only has 22,000 miles. I put one of the poly plows on it for the picture. The Plow & Spreader are at the shop. This is the last day with the Summer Tires. Now Lets get some snow!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

When you get some snow, post some pics of the blue one. I want to see it covered in salt pushing some snow


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Cutting Edge Kid;1132625 said:


> This is the 2004 F250. I believe that Fordboy inquired so, here it is. It only has 22,000 miles. I put one of the poly plows on it for the picture. The Plow & Spreader are at the shop. This is the last day with the Summer Tires. Now Lets get some snow!


Really nice truck man. Those strobes really make it unique. Nice job


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice but who drives them???? with you being a cop?????????????


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Jelinek61;1134354 said:


> Really nice truck man. Those strobes really make it unique. Nice job


Thanks, I really appreciate it. I actually added the head liner light, the Arrow Stick in the rear window, The rear wheel well light and the tail gate lights this summer. Even thought I don't plow in them every storm, I still want them to look good! When, multiple trucks are on the same site, it's pretty cool to see them lit up. Thanks again!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

IPLOWSNO;1134367 said:


> very nice but who drives them???? with you being a cop?????????????


They get rotated. I'm not sure to what you are inferring about my profession.


----------

